# USA Womens Hockey



## zogman (Mar 20, 2002)

Utterly unbelievable

http://www.nbcolympics.com/video/asseti ... +reel+goal


----------



## Longshot (Feb 9, 2004)

That's great!!! I hadn't seen that, thanks for posting it. :beer:


----------



## zogman (Mar 20, 2002)

Monique Lamoureux of GF got a hat trick in a 9-1 win over the Swedes. Her twin sister Jocelyne had 2 assists.
Now on to the Canadains and hopefully the GOLD.


----------



## redlabel (Mar 7, 2002)

Should be fun to watch.

Wins have come tough against Canada in the Olympics, Four Nations Cup or the IHHF Wold Championships.

The US has a gold, silver, and bronze in 3 olympics and the canadians have 2 golds and a silver.

The world's and 4 nations cup is about 75% Canadian wins and 25% US Wins.

But it will be fun watching those Lamoureaux twins jump start UND's program next year.


----------



## zogman (Mar 20, 2002)

Party pictures.

http://www.huffingtonpost.com/2010/02/2 ... 77665.html


----------



## mitchellpk123 (Jun 23, 2010)

Its a very great news.They worked hard, and they won.They have the right to celebrate they way they did.They didn't throw it in the face of the opponent.At least the US girls are better looking.


----------

